# Car bought in Nov and still no log book...



## lopin10 (10 Apr 2007)

Hi All,


I bought my car in November 2006 from a car sales garage in Lucan. Since they have opened another car sales garage at the Red Cow in Dublin.

Since I bought the car I have rang several times a week to try and retrieve my log book for the car and as of yet I still have not received it 5 months on. I sent a letter threatening legal action if I do not receive it by this Friday and gave them 21 days to organize it.

To this date I have not received any correspondence from they to say they have received my letter after I requesting them to acknowledge it by return letter. Friday is approaching and now I am unsure on how to proceed. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Billo (10 Apr 2007)

Ring your local motor taxation office, to see if ownership has been transferred into your name.


----------



## micmclo (11 Apr 2007)

In a similar situation to you OP, only I bought a moped not a car and it was 18 months ago.
You should have sent your letter by registered post, it's only around €5 and now the garage can deny they ever got your letter. You'll know next time.

I gave 28 days notice and no reply so I paid €9 and lodged a claim with the Small Claims Court. The court register passed my claim to them and they have 15 days to respond or I win the case. Half that period has gone already, so maybe there is justice for the little guy in this country.

I sued for the full amount as ownership never passed to me. I doubt I'll get my money back but I hope to at least get all the money I spent on calls and registered letters.


Note, unless your car is €2,000, you won't be able to use the small claims court.


----------



## extopia (11 Apr 2007)

I assume you're talking about a vehicle registration certificate? Have you contacted the issuing authority?


----------



## niamhiepie (11 Apr 2007)

Hi All,


This is my actual sign in name, I was using my relitives sign in last night as I could not remember my password. The car is a 02 Peugeot 307 and is worth just over €10000. 

A couple of people have said to me to contact Shannon myself but anytime I try there always busy. Also I cannot comprehend how Shannon would issue a new ownership book to me considering the fact that they wouldn't know if I bought the car or not.

I guess come Friday I will put in to the Small Claims Court for a court date. I am raging that I didnt regester post the letter, would that matter in court or would 5 months be considered as a  reasonable amount of time for a new ownership book to be issued......


----------



## Billo (11 Apr 2007)

Did you ring the motor taxation office ?


----------



## amgd28 (11 Apr 2007)

I was in this situation a few years ago. I handed over a draft for 6k (punts) to a guy who was selling a toyota carina. Thought it was a great deal so went with it and got the keys to that car. Didn't know what I should receive by way of paperwork, so signed something but just looked like a scrap of paper.
Only had a mobile for the guy who sold the car, and as you can expect, never an answer from the phone
Weeks later no news of the transfer of ownership etc, so I went to the gardai. Asked them to do a search on the registered owner of the car, was it ever stolen etc. Turns out the guy selling was not registered owner, but the car was not registered as being stolen either. 
After a couple of weeks, the guards agreed to sign a form for me confirming my ownership of the car (can't remember the exact form as this was about 6 years ago). Sent the form to shannon and lo and behold I received the cert! So there are ways around this problem if you are persistent enough....


----------



## niamhiepie (25 Apr 2007)

Just to let you all know, I got no responce from the letter I sent so now I am taking it to the small claims court. Does anyone know how long the respondant has to reply to the small claims court?


----------



## huskerdu (25 Apr 2007)

Hi Niamhiepie, The vehicle authorisation issueing athourity will not issue you a new cert, but they will be able to tell you if they ever received a change of ownership form or any other correspondence to inform them of the chanfe of ownership. 

Having said that. I think the small claims court is a good idea, as they cant ignore it.


----------



## aircobra19 (25 Apr 2007)

Did you try writing to Shannon?


----------



## niamhiepie (1 May 2007)

No I did not write to Shannon as I feel it is not my job to write to them. When I bought the car I felt that the aftersales service would include the garage sending away for a new log book, afterall they were quick enough to demand the log book for my old car off me. I filed to the smalls claims court a week and a half ago so I am waiting to hear back from them now. Knowing this garage though I presume the small claims court will not get a responce. All I want is my log book, I dont care about the money. I have been driving around since the start of April with no tax and since I bought the car in November with no NCT, enough is enough


----------



## aircobra19 (1 May 2007)

If you get stopped, I don't think it will make any difference to the guard that its not your fault.


----------



## thefridge05 (30 May 2014)

*Outcome*

Old thread but I am in a similar position now. I recently bought a car from a dealer who deals from his home. 
He was obviously selling the car for someone else because it was registered to another garage in Bray. No here is the issue.

The car had no NCT and was sold as seen, I did request a warranty for emissions testing on NCT test and he gave me 6 weeks. I cannot do the NCT without the log book and cannot tax the car either.

No it has been over 6 weeks and I still have not received the logbook. Interested how this situation panned out. Especially small claims court.

Thanks


----------



## LS400 (30 May 2014)

You dont need to bring the log book for the nct, unless it is its first time and even then I am not sure if needed. I have nct`d many cars without having to produce Licence cert.


----------

